# Seachem Matrix bio media



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Did any of you guys have experience with the Matrix bio media from seachem? Are they good or is just the same with the any other bio media at the market?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I use it. I actually have fluval, eheim and seachem all in my filter.

Other than their claims, how do you rate a bio media's effectiveness? Who knows which works best?

For what it's worth, it looks like it's treated pumice stone. The sizing isn't very consistent.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Boreas said:


> I use it. I actually have fluval, eheim and seachem all in my filter.
> 
> Other than their claims, how do you rate a bio media's effectiveness? Who knows which works best?
> 
> For what it's worth, it looks like it's treated pumice stone. The sizing isn't very consistent.


This is why I wanna get some advice for it from someone who really have the experience with it


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I would take biomax or substrat pro over matrix. Greater surface area. But all work fine.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

bio max is ok
substrat pro is really good
matrix is better just google matrix vs substrat pro
alot of salt water guys are using serra siporax 
i have all of them, if your interested pm me
might even be able to deliver depending where u are and how quick u want it


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

The study funded by seachem says matrix is better... The study funded by eheim says substrat pro is better...


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

blunthead said:


> bio max is ok
> substrat pro is really good
> matrix is better just google matrix vs substrat pro
> alot of salt water guys are using serra siporax
> ...


What about freshwater tank with matrix?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Matrix is good to go for freshwater.


----------

